# Let McDonalds Know how you feel about there new commercial



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

1st it was Burger king and now McDonalds with there BS commercials making our breed seem dangerous. Good reason to quit fast food all together. Crappy Mc Donalds. Has Anyone seen that link on FB lately that shows how those nuggest are made? Nasty Im betting its alot more harmful to eat that crap then pet a pit bull LOL.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

You can also email their board of directors at:
[email protected]


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Has this commercial actually aired on television yet? Mcdonalds is claiming they don't know where it originated from.....or so they say. I hate them regardless and will give them a piece of my mind!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

It`s a radio ad, this is it right here


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken McNuggets will kill you

Stacey Irvine, 17, collapses after eating only McDonald's chicken nuggets since age 2 | Mail Online


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya well after seeing how and what they are made of its nasty ill never eat one again. I thought they were showing strawberry soft serve was like YUM, then read its the seperated, manufactured blah blah blah chicken they use for nuggets and chicken burgers. If you eat chicken stick to grilled lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess they have been getting lots of calls , here is there appology and response.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OHHH BTW they tweeted that , so millions heard the radio version and maybe a few thousand saw the tweet. Ridiculous. They should do a public appology . I wont eat there garbage food still thats for sure.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Once in a blue moon fast food is okay but some people live at those places and feed there kids crap nuggets! I've always called Mcdonalds...Mcdogfood and I wouldn't even feed that stuff to my dog. Shame on people who's kids eat it three or more times a week. Glad they are pulling the ad but they are still garbage!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Once in a blue moon fast food is okay but some people live at those places and feed there kids crap nuggets! I've always called Mcdonalds...Mcdogfood and I wouldn't even feed that stuff to my dog. Shame on people who's kids eat it three or more times a week. Glad they are pulling the ad but they are still garbage!


:cheers:
So agree. Although the dogs love the drive threw lol always get free burgers for them. We rarely go though food is crap { although the thai chicken salad is pretty good}. Oh well I can make a better one at home lol, I stopped going to BK after there crappy commercial will prob stop going here ever too.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Email sent... Guess its burger king or Wendy's when I'm running from class to work late from now on


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no burger king either, you forget about there commercial last year , against pit bulls too lol. Wendys is looking good though


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I love how when I call they want my number and address. WHY is that important? So I can get SPAM can coupons!!??

They also posted this on facebook. Still not enough IMO









Damn MickyD's and Subway I have to boycott and I never go there anyway, lol. I will be screwed is Dunks ever messes up, lol. I love Dunks!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

WAIT hold on a MINUTE... subway??? what they do? I love subway


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> WAIT hold on a MINUTE... subway??? what they do? I love subway


oh you wont care, I do though, they used MV this year in some ads, lol. Carry on with your subway, but deal breaker for me lol.

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

On another note, this is a riot


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO I just seen that on there thought was hilarious.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Subway supports Michael Vick.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

so Do I so thats ok. Im so over what he has done and all the crap about the dog fighting he did his time. I may not agree with what he did but I support him as an athlete and as someone trying to move forward in life with a more positive image.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, i'm late, as usual lol. I tried to listen to the radio ad, but the user has removed it already! Damn!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

here is a new link 
mcds_risky_radio_ad_2012.wmv - YouTube


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey ames
I just love that picture.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Nuggets give Martin gas










I have no sympathy for Vick. I, unfortunately, got too much inside info on that situation (I had one of his dogs after they were first released) I won't air any of it here. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think a lot of people who would actually take the time to learn about what was done might feel differently. Most just heard what they said in the news and not about the real story. I understand about people who have done their time should not be judged anymore for their past actions. I also do not think a Zebra can change their stripes. In order for anyone to redeem themselves in society you need to make better choices and work to show people you are serious about change. Its not an automatic respect just cause you did the time, everyone who gets out of jail has to work harder and longer to gain respect from society. Why should he be any different? and he hasn't done much else than go to jail for a few months. Jail doesn't get forgiveness IMO, changing behavior does. Just like Micky D's, apology means nothing I want their next ad to have a pit in a positive light, they don't even need to mention it, just have a family and their dog be a pit bull type dog with the family.


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

ames said:


> he hasn't done much else than go to jail for a few months


Must be nice to be famous.


----------



## Chimera Kennels (Jun 23, 2011)

I highly doubt that is a real commercial. Think about it. Why would they compare their food to something the public considers dangerous? If they did such, I would say they need to fire that person...not because of offending pit bulls or their owners, but because it is just flat out a stupid add.

The logic behind that add would be like saying, eating chicken nuggets is safer than smoking...and that type of add just isn't going to sell chicken nuggets.

Now...all that said, I think everyone here knows I like APBTs.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with you totally. But it could also be for people afraid of change. That's the dangerous part they play to the nothing's dangerous about trying something new angle. But yeah I ha the same argument. And it is real I called their office and they apologized.


----------



## FurMomma<3 (Jun 28, 2011)

i'm a few days late, but i just sent them an email as well. i find it hard to believe that during the brainstorming of that commercial that not one person thought/spoke up that perhaps this was a bad idea and that they just might get some heat for it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chimera Kennels said:


> I highly doubt that is a real commercial. Think about it. Why would they compare their food to something the public considers dangerous? If they did such, I would say they need to fire that person...not because of offending pit bulls or their owners, but because it is just flat out a stupid add.
> 
> The logic behind that add would be like saying, eating chicken nuggets is safer than smoking...and that type of add just isn't going to sell chicken nuggets.
> 
> Now...all that said, I think everyone here knows I like APBTs.


Haha...my thoughts exactly. What a dumb*** marketing ploy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

thx for the link angel. That's ridiculous, but i'm glad to see they retracted their ad and issued an apology. Dumb marketing approach on their part, but i hope they find a better way to go about getting the word out about their new nugget left overs lol.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Retrospectively speaking... Eating chicken nuggets is more dangerous for the human body than petting an APBT  haha

Eat McD's every day and you'll be unhealthy, pet a Pitbull everyday and you'll never be lonely


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

HeavyJeep said:


> Retrospectively speaking... Eating chicken nuggets is more dangerous for the human body than petting an APBT  haha
> 
> Eat McD's every day and you'll be unhealthy, pet a Pitbull everyday and you'll never be lonely


:goodpost: amen to that! Parents feeding their kids that garbage on a regular basis should be ashamed of themselves and need to do research on what's in that food. It amazes me how many people research the best diet for their dogs and compare crappy kibble to Mcdonalds. Then they turn around and actually feed that crap to their kids! Makes a whole lot of sense :hammer:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So I am now hearing that a APBT therapy dog was turned away at Ronald McDonald's house orphanage. She was invited to attend and went through 3 interviews and did the whole process to get her dog in as a therapy dog but yet when she arrived to work, was told they don't allow pit bull type therapy dogs. McDonald's just SUCKKKSSSSSS

and yeah watch this for the above being confirmed at what happens when you eat it for just #) days lol


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

I just went to see that ad and I was pissed just by the pictures without even hearing the audio portion of it. I did find another audio from McDonald's and it said that they inadvertaly upset people with their mention of pit bulls. They had no intention of offending anyone. THEY ARE PULLING THE ADS!!! I guess they got an earful from pit bull owners and lovers. 

It pissed me off because this is just another ignorant person using the pit bull as a way to get attention even though its negative attention for pit bulls. And the commercials that McDonald's runs are mainly aimed at children. 

Come on McDonald's, I think you should do a little more than just pull the ad. I think you owe the "pit bull" and the "pit bull" community an apology.


----------



## Chimera Kennels (Jun 23, 2011)

Chimera Kennels said:


> I highly doubt that is a real commercial. Think about it. Why would they compare their food to something the public considers dangerous? If they did such, I would say they need to fire that person...not because of offending pit bulls or their owners, but because it is just flat out a stupid add.
> 
> The logic behind that add would be like saying, eating chicken nuggets is safer than smoking...and that type of add just isn't going to sell chicken nuggets.
> 
> Now...all that said, I think everyone here knows I like APBTs.


Well, what do you know...they actually are stupid enough to run that type of add. Someone deserves a good :stick:


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

You gave them entirely too much credit, lol


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

U.S. News - McDonald's drops use of gooey ammonia-based 'pink slime' in hamburger meat

Also, that pink sludge stuff that's the chicken? Not used since 2003.

The teen with the Nugget habit? She NEVER ate veggies. Probably not fruit either. I think the fact that all she ate was the nuggets rather than the fact that she ate the nuggets at all was the point of that story. My kids get their Happy Meal about once a month, and they are far healthier than my sister's kids who eat nothing but organic day after day.

The actual corporation had nothing to do with the ad. It was a local Franchise that did it. I think it's been blown out of proportion. 
Just sayin'...


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

just saw this on yahoo.... sorry if it was posted already

McDonalds pulls ad after pit bull owner outrage - Yahoo! News


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MamaTank said:


> U.S. News - McDonald's drops use of gooey ammonia-based 'pink slime' in hamburger meat
> 
> Also, that pink sludge stuff that's the chicken? Not used since 2003.
> 
> ...


Ewwwy, pink sludge? LoL... I guess if you think of it as salt water taffy it's not so bad... Hope that isn't the case with Sonic - I LOOOVE Sonic

I'm in the middle, I mostly eat in & like to eat organic, 1) because it supports local produce/agriculture & you know what you're getting - 2) I'm preggers & super conscience about what I'm eating to make sure baby & I get proper nutrition. But I also like my occasional junk food too from time to time... And strangely since I've been preggers I have craved mccy d's hamburgers & fries lol!

Nothing wrong with a happy meal once a month & agree... This ad, yet lame, is just silly. It's freedom of speech & won't detract how I feel about my dog. I'll simply change the station... Though I think it's cool md pulled the ad, sounds like it upset the majority of it's listeners - which I think is a good sign for the world of pitbull owners.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

i regret posting that the people on yahoo are even bigger idiots than on most sites


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

mypitgia said:


> i regret posting that the people on yahoo are even bigger idiots than on most sites


yeah they are, I had to close it cause I was getting too heated, lol

Whats up with the new crap of interviewing a therapy dog owner for a Ronald McDonald's house assignment a few times and when she shows up with her pup is turned away because of the breed. now THAT's Messed up and should be illegal. Discriminating over a therapy dog just isn't right.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree with Ames, they should make an add with an ABPT in a positive light.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

thats exactly what i said.... forget about making donations to pit shelters. they didn't do anything to take money from them but they should shed a ray of positive light on the breed


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My 2 cents.... Seriously y'all... The McDonalds thing is not that serious. I'll still eat there... *Gasp* Like my 4yr old is going to care about whatsome commercial says. Do you think Doberman ppl would be in such an outrage? Doubt it... Laugh off their ignorance. I still rock Nike Shox and even have a dog named after my fave shoes. At the end of the day, no person or advertisement is going to prevent me from wearing, eating, or doing something I like and in this case, something my 4 year old likes. I will continue to eat there 4 or 5 times a week.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

No one said you shouldn't eat there. After all, they pulled the ad Point being, it isn't wise to roll over and take that crap. The public perception of the breed doesn't need fuel like that added to the fire=) It was a poor choice of words and it was brought to their attention, that is all


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Kingsgurl said:


> No one said you shouldn't eat there. After all, they pulled the ad Point being, it isn't wise to roll over and take that crap. The public perception of the breed doesn't need fuel like that added to the fire=) It was a poor choice of words and it was brought to their attention, that is all


exactly and having the media storm that followed does good things for the breed in the media, not bad so I think that's a good result as well.


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

For some reason this whole thing really struck a nerve with me.

Here's my remade flyer:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Posted all over work, this one in perfect placement:










Great video:

America's Bark Off to McDonald's on Vimeo

For the FaceBook people:

Pit Bulls Against McDonald's | Facebook

Not gonna let this one down. When you call their number, the very first option they give you is about recent advertising, which gives you some insincere apology and disconnects the call.

I want to see McDonald's put their money where their mouth is and donate to Pitbull rescue, and also include a Pitbull in one of their commercials on TV.

With much love,

Me & "Ace"


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Wish more of us would take an initiative towards this.


----------

